

Ask HN: Places for promoting small projects? - vladocar

Today I launched Photoshop Wireframing Kit http://www.photoshopwireframingkit.com/ I was wondering if there are places beside HN, Reddit, Blog where I can show my project?<p>Any other tips?
======
jasonmcalacanis
1\. design forums (do a google search for 'Keyword forum' and 'keyword message
board' -- so, 'photoshop message board' and wireframe forum

2\. search for Facebook, Google and LinkedIn groups around UX/UI and
wirefaming.

i.e. UX Professionals | LinkedIn <http://jc.is/qqj1Sx>

3\. look for blogs about UX/UI and submit to their tip line

4\. do google search for 'best wireframe tools' (etc) and post to the comments
of those blogs in a humble way and by first talking about the blog post/other
persons work
[http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&q=best+wireframe+tool...](http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&q=best+wireframe+tools)

5\. do the same thing as #4 in quora.com

6\. tweet to the designers you respect most asking for feedback

7\. start a tumblr/blog called wireframminginthefreeworld.com and blog for six
months daily about wireframes

there are no shortcuts.

~~~
vladocar
Thanks, you are probably right: there are no shortcuts.

------
ljf
clickable link: <http://www.photoshopwireframingkit.com/>

